# Introverted Intuition vs. Extraverted Intuition by @lemondropG



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

lemondropG said:


> Ningsta Kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Now do one for Fe vs. Fi !!! :laughing:
> ...


----------

